# Frame Rust?



## fordplowdude (Feb 1, 2005)

I've been looking to purchase a Mack Tandem Dump truck and everyone that I look at has some degree of rust between the double frame rails. Everytime I come across this it scares me away. So, it has got me wondering how much is too much? How much rust will cause a truck to fail a safety inspection and put it out of service?


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Rust between the frame rails is the seal of death IMO. What happens is the rust will cause bulges in the outer rail which will lead to cracks along the top and bottom of the rail Which can never be repaired with long term success. Whenever i consider a truck for purchase the first thing i look at is the frame and for me it's a judgement call - minor rust and scale is ok for now but any sign of bulging/spreading of the rails is a red flag that will result in a pass. I've done a bit of homework on this subject when the frame on my DM 800 developed a crack due to rust between the rails and what i learned is that according to the DOT frame repairs between the front and rear axles (possibly the spring hangers - it was a while ago) must be performed and certified by the manufacturer - all other repairs can be performed by a certified welder. Good luck, Roy


----------

